# STAR TREK - Picard series Produktion/Filming has begun.



## Alexander1970 (Apr 26, 2019)

Hello.

Captain Jean-Luc Picard is back.Filming started on 22.April.

The first two episodes are directed by director Hanelle Culpeppe,episodes 3 and 4 by Jonathan Frakes.
The series should be opened like a 10-hour film and tells a coherent story.
Filming is set until September 2019.
*Release Date: 2020*


----------



## zomborg (Apr 28, 2019)

I'm afraid to get my hopes up after the discovery disaster


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 24, 2019)

Teaser Trailer - notice the tune at the end !!




GREAT !


----------



## cots (May 24, 2019)

Patrick Stewart is looking good for his age. Glad to see someone who didn't spend their Trek money on stuffing fast food down their face and actually took care of themselves. I did like Kirk more than Picard and hopefully this new series will be better than the Discovery trash they have going on now.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 24, 2019)

cots said:


> Patrick Stewart is looking good for his age. Glad to see someone who didn't spend their Trek money on stuffing fast food down their face and actually took care of themselves. I did like Kirk more than Picard and hopefully this new series will be better than the Discovery trash they have going on now.



Patrick Stewart was not in there if "they NOT *make it so*."


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 29, 2019)

The CAST:


----------



## Glyptofane (May 29, 2019)

cots said:


> Patrick Stewart is looking good for his age. Glad to see someone who didn't spend their Trek money on stuffing fast food down their face and actually took care of themselves. I did like Kirk more than Picard and hopefully this new series will be better than the Discovery trash they have going on now.


It won't be. Months ago, Stewart said something like he hoped the return of Picard would shine a light in these dark times which is basically just code for anti-Trump. Same old shit.


----------



## Superbronx (May 29, 2019)

Been looking forward to this. I completely skipped discovery. 
Isn't Picard supposed to be a renegade this time? I haven't watched the clips yet.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 7, 2019)

Amazon Prime Video has released the key art for _Star Trek: Picard_, which is in production now.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 19, 2019)

To be started in *late 2019* with 10 Episodes on *CBS All Access* in the USA,the Rest of the world has to watch it on *Amazon Prime*.








Teaser Trailer:


----------



## IncredulousP (Jul 20, 2019)

Hmmm I want to be optimistic but I'm scared that it's going to be bad, considering the direction star trek went since TNG.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 20, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> Hmmm I want to be optimistic but I'm scared that it's going to be bad, considering the direction star trek went since TNG.


I do not want to reveal anything...


Spoiler: Picard - The Series



The plot sounds "VERY interesting".


----------



## Veho (Jul 20, 2019)

New trailer up: 

​

A lot to take in.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 20, 2019)

Veho said:


> New trailer up:
> 
> ​
> 
> A lot to take in.



Thank you.

At 1:07 it looks like this is Vasquez Rocks where Kirk and the Gorn has their fight in "Arena".


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 24, 2019)

The Official homepage:

https://www.cbs.com/shows/star-trek-picard/


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 8, 2019)

*Goosebumps all over* !!!!

OH MY GOD !! They are all there.

(please excuse my emotionally "Explosion"... )


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 29, 2019)

https://twitter.com/TrekPicard

 



Spoiler: News on the First Episode:



A new image posted on Twitter shows an Admiral uniform that Jean-Luc Picard probably wears in the series. It is obviously a review. Obviously, we'll see an Admiral Picard launch a rescue mission unauthorized by Starfleet to save so many of the planet's inhabitants from annihilating a supernova. But it seems that this mission is not going as planned.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 16, 2020)

Premiere !!

https://intl.startrek.com/videos/watch-the-star-trek-picard-hollywood-premiere


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 23, 2020)

A little "more" before it "starts"..


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 28, 2020)

Wikipedia "spoilers" about the "other" Cast:

Jonathan Del Arco as Hugh: A former Borg drone who appeared in the _Next Generation_ episodes "I, Borg" and "Descent, Part II"[5

and the German also added Whoopi Goldberg...

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Trek:_Picard


----------



## Hardline (Jan 28, 2020)

I liked the first episode


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 28, 2020)

Early reviews seem to be coming in. Have not bothered myself yet but most of the ones I have seen align pretty well with what I have also seen.
Not a disaster on the scale of Discovery, never mind series 2 of that, but seemingly not particularly in keeping with his character or the framework of star trek in general and some pretty weak writing/science.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 28, 2020)

I think it was a good first episode.
Seems vulcans and romulans look the same now, hmmm.

Liked the Data dream sequence, I´m more a fan of the TNG series than
the movies, but somehow I had the song "A British Tar" in my mind.

The holograms are a good idea, that´s the one thing I liked in the
remake of the Time Machine.

For the plot, about AI, okay nothing new, lets see were they are going with it.
Want to know the state between the borg and the federation.

/OT
It´s interesting AI is already used for example to filter words, photos and videos.
Even stock traders rely on AI as it only needs miliseconds to decide.
Today I read theres no way to make an AI unlearn something it has already learned.
-> Humans ... pro / cons ... machines ... pro / cons ... decision ...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 29, 2020)

brushguy said:


> I think it was a good first episode.
> Seems vulcans and romulans look the same now, hmmm.
> 
> Liked the Data dream sequence, I´m more a fan of the TNG series than
> ...



Unfortunately a little "previous knowledge" is recommended to understand.....



Spoiler: Next Generation...



- Bruce Maddox
- Death of Data / B4 (Before)
- Romulan "Super Nova"
- the "Manner of Death" (from Dash)
(- the Banner "Picard Day")


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2020)

Ah, I think I get it now, thanks.

Somehow I must have forgotten B4, and didn´t quite understood what happened in / after
Star Trek 2009 or rather what changed after that.
Time travels are indeed dangerous and paradox, Doc Brown.

One question remains, Dash?
(Short term memory loss, sorry)


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 20, 2020)

So I watched the first two episodes of Picard.

I also watched the first two episodes of the original TNG despite having never seen them before (I wandered in far later there, and probably spent more time watching Voyager anyway). People also tell me it took a while for things to get good in that series as well.

For the most part I am content to write off Star Trek as soft sci fi with the occasional interesting philosophical pondering, and have no particular attachment to the concept. To that end Picard could well warrant a star trek in name only type categorisation, and if you did like the themes and concepts then I can see being rather upset at its handling.
As a standalone show there are far better. I doubt I will be watching the rest of the series.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 20, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> So I watched the first two episodes of Picard.
> 
> I also watched the first two episodes of the original TNG despite having never seen them before (I wandered in far later there, and probably spent more time watching Voyager anyway). People also tell me it took a while for things to get good in that series as well.
> 
> ...



The Next Generation (and Deep Space 9 too) had his "Troubles" with the First Season.....
I remember TNG the first 15 Episodes.....it was so boring (in places)......and a French,bald Captain....
It really starts (my personal Opinion) with Episode 23..


Spoiler



- when Tasha died.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm having the same problem with this series as star trek discovery.  I don't like star trek being serialized.  it seems to work better episodic.  plus, it doesn't feel as optimistic as star trek.  there's too much darkness.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 20, 2020)

godreborn said:


> I'm having the same problem with this series as star trek discovery.  I don't like star trek being serialized.  it seems to work better episodic.  plus, it doesn't feel as optimistic as star trek.  there's too much darkness.



That is absolute correct.....

This "darkness" starts with Enterprise (in my Opinion)........the Producers/Makers have "Lost" the Vision from Gene Roddenberry....
Voyager - for me also not the "best" Star Trek Series.....also a beginning "dark" Series...


----------



## FGFlann (Feb 20, 2020)

Everything about this show is wrong.

People have been saying it's Star Trek written by people who hate Star Trek for people who don't like Star Trek, and it's true.

Picard, arguably the most important and influential Starfleet Captain ever, being treated like dirt by everyone or people flat out not knowing who he is.

Irish Romulans.

Bullshit pseudo-mystic narrative about a prophesied destroyer.

Woman living in self-imposed poverty in the desert in a post-scarcity society, but it's somehow Picard's fault.

Romulus destroyed = Whole Empire destroyed.

Instant supernovas.

"Borg Rituals"

"Colourful metaphors" returning to the 24th century.

Fat Data.

Super Secret Romulan Death Squads That Hate Robots For Some Reason.

I hate it.

End me.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 20, 2020)

godreborn said:


> I'm having the same problem with this series as star trek discovery.  I don't like star trek being serialized.  it seems to work better episodic.  plus, it doesn't feel as optimistic as star trek.  there's too much darkness.


I thought Discovery failed for a whole load of different reasons than Picard is failing for me thus far -- for one Picard has at least the glimmer of a compelling character or three, as opposed to the continuing adventures of mary sue and her fat girl companion. Both have fundamental flaws in their science, even within their universe's rules, and that usually serves to drag me right out of it but Picard's (supernova aside) are a different type there again.

As for TV for the binge watch/DVD box set generation I am not opposed to such things, and think it opens up a bit more in the way of options than some often considerable philosophical concept to be started and put to rest in a 40 minute episode (or two parter if it happened to be that time of the year).

On the matter of darkness I think just about every sci fi show I have ever liked has had a serious element of darkness at its core


----------

